# Yay for Saltwater Corrosion or Advice needed for mounting the Depth Finder



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
I have a 16' Southern Skimmer (think Carolina Skiff) with no console. I've always mounted my depth finder to the gunwhale near the rear seat for easy viewing. Unfortunately, lots of spray can hit the unit, and now I have a non functional Depth Finder after just a few years (had a Garmin Striker 4cv that had the worst mounting bracket...would change position in a chop, and tension could not be adjusted).
My question for those with skiffs without consoles is where do you typically mount your unit?
Anyone ever built a small side console just for electronics?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Do a search on this site for tiller skiffs and you quickly see a fair number that have what amounts to a bare bones "console" that is actually a mounting point for a cooler as well as a place to mount electronics, if needed - they're called grab bars and are a very good solution for the exact problem you're having.... Hope this helps.

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks....I'm also thinking about a ram mount with a swing arm...just something to get the unit away from the spray.


----------

